# Uh oh...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Thought maybe my laptop crashed this morning. I usually use FireFox and I've been having issues with it the last week or so. 

Today, I get a screen telling me not to turn off my computer and to call a toll-free number for assistance. Thinking it was some kind of a scam, I shut my computer down and then did a restart. 

I'm now using Internet Explorer and need to re-do all my user names / passwords on various forums to gain access. 

I'm assuming that FireFox and Internet Explorer are search engines, for lack of a more appropriate technical term?

Maybe it's called FoxFire, instead of Fire Fox?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The call the toll free number sounds like a scam....... Microsoft will never do that....... 

Firefox and IE are web browsers and you should not have to re-do user names and passwords regardless of which browser you are using.......

Deleting Firefox and reinstalling it may solve your issue...........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you know, or if a friend knows, what "cookies" are, and where Firefox keeps them, the offensive attack you are experiencing can be easily dealt with.
It is indeed a scam. Do not phone the given number. Contacting the scammer will only make things worse.
Instead, find all of the non-essential cookies that Firefox is storing, and delete them. The offending attacker's cookie will thereby be destroyed, and the attack will then stop.

The other method is to do what you have done: Switch to a different web browser.
Then delete Firefox, and, maybe, reinstall a new version. (The new installation may just copy all of the old cookies, though, and you'll be back where you started.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you know, or if a friend knows, what "cookies" are, and where Firefox keeps them, the offensive attack you are experiencing can be easily dealt with.
> It is indeed a scam. Do not phone the given number. Contacting the scammer will only make things worse.
> Instead, find all of the non-essential cookies that Firefox is storing, and delete them. The offending attacker's cookie will thereby be destroyed, and the attack will then stop.
> 
> ...


I down-loaded the new updated version of FireFox, and I think I did it correctly, as it seems to be functioning okay for now.

I seem to know enough about computers to get me into trouble, but not enough about them to get me out.

Time will tell.............


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Check out a program called "Spy Hunter" I downloaded it to get rid of malware that had gotten into my computer. It solved my issue, it might be worth looking at for yours.

It's by Enigma Software Group

SpyHunter - Adaptive Malware Removal Tool


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...I seem to know enough about computers to get me into trouble, but not enough about them to get me out...


Me, too.
Lucky for us, there are 'teenagers handy, and also even a few professional geeks.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What type of antivirus program are you running.

many antivirus programs will clean your temp files, cookies, cache


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> What type of antivirus program are you running.
> 
> many antivirus programs will clean your temp files, cookies, cache


You're asking me a question that I can't answer. Not a clue as what what antivirus program is running.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

CCleaner does a great job of cleaning out unnecessary files, cookies, etc..... And its free...

CCleaner free(be sure to download the free version--1st one listed)
https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download

Also free AdBlocker Plus for those that do not like being bombarded with ads...
https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

pic said:


> many antivirus programs will clean your temp files, cookies, cache


News to me.... Most antivirus programs do not clean out temp files, cookies or cache......

Do you have a name for one that does?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cait43 said:


> News to me.... Most antivirus programs do not clean out temp files, cookies or cache......
> 
> Do you have a name for one that does?


Norton anti virus


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

http://anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com/norton-review.html

Security for everyone - Reviewing Norton Security Premium

This is the anti virus I put on all my computers, I've tried many out there. Many other programs interfere and slow your computer down. I've gone through mcafee, kapersky, avast, bit defender, we root , a few more I can't remember off hand,,,and even tried a few free programs.
many were great programs but they get in your god dam way half the time.. Norton runs smooth, great for people who want the protection and not the pop in your face we are here protecting you bull shit.

just remember the old saying " nothing is really for free" and " you get what you pay for "
all those free programs that offer to speed up your computer usually drop a few things behind left on your computer. they leave behind crapware for free, lol.

Once you start deleting the crapware they will discontinue your free program,, or it'll just keep reinstalling itself, because you gave this program permission to access your computer to give you something free. There is no free, trust me. They spent money and time to give it away free.

The trial periods are very suspect, sometimes a credit card is needed, there are plenty of decent free programs, but you will receive the crapware.

same thing when you buy a new computer, you're getting such a great deal,, but it comes with more crapware than you realize.

Ask a computer salesman next time you go shopping or browsing for a computer . That you want a computer without all the crapware, crapware is an identifiable term to use.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Once my wife gets up here, I'll have her give my laptop the once over. Between her and her son, they most likely can make any changes needed. 

While she's here, we're also going to buy a wireless printer for me. I'll have her ask her son about any anti-virus protection and what kind my laptop has. I suspect it has something like Norton.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Once my wife gets up here, I'll have her give my laptop the once over. Between her and her son, they most likely can make any changes needed.
> 
> While she's here, we're also going to buy a wireless printer for me. I'll have her ask her son about any anti-virus protection and what kind my laptop has. I suspect it has something like Norton.


lol, you're killing me paratrooper. Have you checked the oil level on that laptop?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Norton anti virus


Is that anything like a Norton Manx?
With the Featherbed Frame?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> lol, you're killing me paratrooper. Have you checked the oil level on that laptop?


No, but I think the transmission fluid level might be a bit low.

Thinking about going to full-synthetic.

BTW.....when it comes to computers and all that jazz, you simply cannot expect me to be able to hold an intelligent conversation on them.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It's a good thing you're very suspicious when a window pops open, that's a good thing.

Steve is correct about the cookies. All websites legit or illegitimate deposit cookies, some are good cookies some not so good. Third party cookies which are more prevalent ,, happens a lot when you think you're getting something for free,

sometimes by clicking ok,,,,,you are also granting access to your computer.

The dangerous cookies are those that go deeper then the skins surface,,,they hide in the root or registry and cling to a program that is undetectable or undeletable without knowing what you're doing.

just make sure your antivirus has not expired and is up to date,,also make sure Windows is up to date or just wait for your wife to do it, lol. :smt023:smt023

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-update


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> It's a good thing you're very suspicious when a window pops open, that's a good thing.
> 
> Steve is correct about the cookies. All websites legit or illegitimate deposit cookies, some are good cookies some not so good. Third party cookies which are more prevalent ,, happens a lot when you think you're getting something for free,
> 
> ...


I have Windows 7. I keep getting a pop-up that wants me to upload or download Windows 10. The ad says it's free, but you know what they say about things being free......"If it sounds too good to be true...............".

Maybe I'll just wait til my wife shows up............:anim_lol:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I have Windows 7. I keep getting a pop-up that wants me to upload or download Windows 10. The ad says it's free, but you know what they say about things being free......"If it sounds too good to be true...............".
> 
> Maybe I'll just wait til my wife shows up............:anim_lol:


My opinion based on your computer needs I would Keep Windows 7 , it's a rock solid operating system. Don't update to Windows 10. You might regret it, seriously.

Next time in the shopping center ask to check out a Windows 10 computer. Maybe you'll like it.

The little pop ups should stop after July because the update will no longer be free.

Windows 10 OS (operating system) was the necessary creation for the Windows 8 blunder.

if you had Windows 8 or 8.1 then I would recommend updating to Windows 10.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> My opinion based on your computer needs I would Keep Windows 7 , it's a rock solid operating system. Don't update to Windows 10. You might regret it, seriously.
> 
> Next time in the shopping center ask to check out a Windows 10 computer. Maybe you'll like it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. and tip. I'm going to take you at your word and leave well enough alone.

It's quite obvious, you know what you're talking about and that you know a whole Hell of a lot more than I do.

That's good enough for me. :smt1099


----------

